# Help needed for Lens/Reflector Choice for a Cree X-ML General purpose lamp



## FIREotter (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I've been lurking on this forum for a while and it's been a huge help to me in the past so thank you for that.

I've started a little project on a general purpose light. It will be used as a workshop but will also be occasionally strapped to my camera for shooting and for various other uses. I've chosen the emitter (Cree XM-L T6) and have the electronics and hardware sorted to give me a roughly 1000 Lumen output at a daylight colour which should be plenty for my needs. My background's in mechanical design, so the hardware side has been a breeze, but I have no prior knowledge of optics. I am looking for a lens/reflector that will give me 35-40 degrees of beam width defused with no hotspots or fringing or halo on the extremities of the pool (important for shooting), ideally it would be water and dust resistant and smaller that an inch in diameter, but length is not an issue within reason.

If anyone could offer any advice it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 11, 2013)

As you've mentioned, an optic is a better choice than a reflector for the beam you want. Take a look on Carclo or Khatod's websites and see if any of their optics will meet your needs.


----------

